# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικο τρεμοπαιζει

## gponiris

Βαζω μια λαμπα led 12v και η αποδοση της ειναι πολυ σθεναρη.Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι παλιο και το ανοιξα να δω μηπως και καταλαβετε τι χρειαζεται και με τη βοηθεια σας μπορω να το φτιαξω αντι να το πεταξω.
Παραθετω φωτο
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg4.jpg5.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Γράφει και κάτι άλλο δίπλα όμως εκτός από 12v και αυτό δεν είναι τροφοδοτικό led , που ήταν συνδεδεμένο πριν?

----------


## katmadas

αποτι φαινεται ειναι τροφοδοτικο λαμπας αλογονου ...

----------


## Papas00zas

> αποτι φαινεται ειναι τροφοδοτικο λαμπας αλογονου ...


....οπότε δεν κάνει για led

----------


## gponiris

Πισω απο ενα καθρεφτη ηταν συνδεδεμενο και υποθεσα οτι επειδη εγραφε 12 ηταν 12βολτ.Οποτε λαθος μου...
Τι λαμπα βαζω εδω δηλαδη?Πως θα καταλαβω οτι ειναι λειτουργικο?

----------


## nyannaco

Σύμφωνα με τη σήμαση στο κέλυφος της συσκευής, η έξοδος είναι 12V εναλλασσόμενο.
Η λάμπα LED που συνδέεεις, εφόσον είναι 12V, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θ'έλει 12V συνεχές, γι'αυτό και δεν δουλεύει σωστά. 
Εν ολίγοις, η συσκευή που έχεις δεν είναι τροφοδοτικό συνεχούς, αλλά μετασχηματιστής εναλλασσομένου (που τροφοδοτούσε λάμπες αλογόνου στον καθρέφτη), και ως εκ τούτου ακατάλληλος για τη χρήση που θέλεις.

----------

gponiris (02-10-18)

----------


## gponiris

> Σύμφωνα με τη σήμαση στο κέλυφος της συσκευής, η έξοδος είναι 12V εναλλασσόμενο.
> Η λάμπα LED που συνδέεεις, εφόσον είναι 12V, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θ'έλει 12V συνεχές, γι'αυτό και δεν δουλεύει σωστά. 
> Εν ολίγοις, η συσκευή που έχεις δεν είναι τροφοδοτικό συνεχούς, αλλά μετασχηματιστής εναλλασσομένου (που τροφοδοτούσε λάμπες αλογόνου στον καθρέφτη), και ως εκ τούτου ακατάλληλος για τη χρήση που θέλεις.


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την κατατοπιστικη απαντηση!
2ερωτησεις ακομα παρακαλω..
 1.Για να δω αν δουλευει ορθα και να μην την πεταξω παιρνω μια λαμπα αλογονου 12βολτη?
2.Εκτος απο λαμπα αλογονου μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και πουθενα αλλου πρακτικα σε σπιτι αν οντως λειτουργει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μισό λεπτό , δεν υπάρχουν led διπλής τροφοδοσίας dc/ac ? 
https://www.ledcity.gr/-el60-el-el 
Ή ακόμη και σε σποτάκια ? . Μήπως πρέπει να δοθεί σημασία στα 450mA ? που παραπέμπει σε συνολική ισχύ φορτίου περίπου 6W? 
Οπότε πιστεύω με Χ3 led όπως παραπάνω στο link (που πιστεύω θα δουλέψει ) θα έχει και συνολικά Lumen 210 Lumen X 3 = 630 αρκετά για να τυφλωθείς ... ενώ με αλογόνου τι περιμένεις να πάρεις ?

----------


## nyannaco

Θα πρέπει από το ταμπελάκι της λάμπας, ή αν δεν εναφέρεται εκεί, ψάχνοντας στο internet με βάση τον τύπο της, να επιβεβαιωθεί αν όντως δουλεύει και με AC. Αν ναι, τότε ή ο μετασχηματιστής ή η ίδια η λάμπα έχει πρόβλημα.
Τρόπος ελέγχου χωρίς όργανα μέτρησης: για τη λάμπα, δώσε της ρεύμα από την πρίζα του αναπτήρα του αυτοκινήτου. Για το μετασχηματιστή, βάλε επάνω μία μικρής ισχύος λάμπα αυτοκινήτου (π.χ. λάμπα πορείας πίσω ή "μικρά" μπροστά, ή λάμπα πλαφονιέρας).

----------


## gponiris

Eβαλα ενα λαμπακι αυτοκινητου που εγραφε 12βολτ 5w και δειχνει ετσι 20181004_005741.jpg
Υποθετω εχει προβλημα...αν ναι,απο που να ξεκινησω να πειραματιζομαι με αντικατασταση αναλωσιμων?

----------


## johnnyb

Tο λαμπακι ειναι 5W το πιθανοτερο φωτιζει σωστα για συνδεση σε  τροφοδοτικο τροποποιημενου ημιτονου το οποιο  εχει πολλες ιδιαιτεροτητες  και  δεν προσφερεται για πειραματισμους.

----------


## gponiris

Ωραια τα λες φιλε μου αλλα δεν μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα.Λιγο πιο λαικα και απλα για εμας που δεν κατεχουμε τη γνωση?
Πειραματιστικα με αυτο επειδη πιο πανω αναφερανε λαμπακι αυτοκινητου και οτι μαλλον σηκωνει μεχρι 6w λογω των αμπερ που αναγραφονται...

----------


## p270

δεν εχει να κανει με τα αμπερ του τροφοδοτικου απλα το λαμπακι ειναι 5 βατ και τοσο αναβει ειναι τυπου t10 τα ψυρακια που λεμε στα αυτοκινητα
οποτε το τροφοδοτικο σου σωστα το αναβει 

το θεμα ειναι τι θελεις εσυ να κανεις με το τροφοδοτικο για λεντοταινια απλα δεν κανει

----------


## gponiris

Και πως εξηγεις οτι οταν εβαλα το λαμπακι των 5w σε αλλο τροφοδοτικο 12βολτο λεντοταινιας των 600αμπερ εδωσε φως δυνατο και οχι ιχνη φωτος?
Μηπως τελικα το τροφοδοτικο εχει προβλημα?
Οσον αφορα τη χρηση του που αλλου μπορει να ωφελησει εκτος απο τον σκουπιδοτενεκε?

----------


## p270

το ποσα αμπερ μπορει να δωσει ενα τροφοδοτικο δεν εχει καμια σχεση ,αν εχεις ενα που δινει 50A και το λαμπακι θελει 600ma τοσα θα ζητησει απο το τροφοδοτικο το ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 
η καταναλωση αμπερ να στο πω απλα εξαρταται απο το φορτιο φτανει βεβαια να μπορει να δωσει το τροφοδοτικο τα απαιτουμενα 

τωρα για το δικο σου ειναι φτιαχμενο για να αναβει συγκεκριμενες λαμπες 

αν θες να κανεις πειραματα και δοκιμες με λεντ θελεις αλλο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## gponiris

Ποιες λαμπες αναβει το συγκεκριμενο?Απο εκει θελω να ξεκινησω

----------


## Papas00zas

12 volt αλογόνου,τα σποτάκια με τις καρφωτές επαφές τύπου MR 16

----------


## nyannaco

Οι λαμπτήρες αλογόνου ειναι πυρακτώσεως, και λειτουργούν μια χαρα με εναλλασσόμενο (ακομη και τροποποιημένο ημιτονο). Δοκίμασε με ενα τετοιο, και αν ανάψει καλα τοτε ο μετασχηματιστής ειναι ενταξει, απλα ειναι ακατάλληλος για το λαμπτήρα LED.
Εψαξες αν ο συγκεκριμένος λαμπτήρας ειναι AC/DC, η μονο DC?

----------

